# Error code 240



## Coocoocoocoo (Aug 22, 2016)

So i get error 240 almost 3 or 4 times a day, usually on the half hour and hour mark. Support tells me to clear data and cache, and it should clear all bugs. Yeah..no..its been almost a month and I still get the error. Are there any other driver's dealing with the same issue?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

What's your phone model?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Too many people are checking for blocks at those times I have emailed and spoke with them also


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Coocoocoocoo said:


> So i get error 240 almost 3 or 4 times a day, usually on the half hour and hour mark. Support tells me to clear data and cache, and it should clear all bugs. Yeah..no..its been almost a month and I still get the error. Are there any other driver's dealing with the same issue?


They called and told me the same. Did they tell you to switch on the "Automatically send" in Account/Usage Data?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Just their network can't handle the bombardment of requests at the same time almost like a DDoS attack.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Interestingly enough, I just able to grab a block that I wouldn't normally at Large Drop due to the Support Code 240 . Support told me clear cache first, then data, switch off and on the automatically timezone, and switch on the automatically send in Account/Usage.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

RGV said:


> Interestingly enough, I just able to grab a block that I wouldn't normally at Large Drop due to the Support Code 240 . Support told me clear cache first, then data, switch off and on the automatically timezone, and switch on the automatically send in Account/Usage.


I get the error code on iOS.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Amazon God is fair, I have an Android.


----------



## Coocoocoocoo (Aug 22, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> What's your phone model?


Samsung s7 edge



RGV said:


> They called and told me the same. Did they tell you to switch on the "Automatically send" in Account/Usage Data?


Yes they told me to switch it to automatically send usage.



oicu812 said:


> Just their network can't handle the bombardment of requests at the same time almost like a DDoS attack.


Makes sense


----------

